# Routers vs Lathes



## steamingbill (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello,

Was fairly surprised recently when I was browsing some threads about bowls and realised that some jobs that I always assumed would be done on a lathe are also perfectly feasible using a router and jigs.

Anybody got any further examples of jobs done with router that my old ignorant self would have assumed was a lathe.

Just want to get a better feel for what people do and whats possible.

Bill


----------



## Mark55 (Sep 6, 2012)

Bill,
There are a few instances of using a router for a lathe. Although it can be done it cant compete with a lathe for standard bowls. But if you are doing something off center, strange looking or not round a router is a way to go. Biggest hurdle is not being able to sand as well as you can on a lathe.

Here are a couple examples of using my router attached to my homemade milling machine. 
One is a bowl with legs that were cut into in the process, they are not attached afterward. I never did finish it it was more of an experiment.
The other one is an oblong bowl that you could not do on a lathe


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

A lot of spindle work can be done with a router. I've made a few canes and table legs with a home made jig.
I'm not accomplished enough at jig making to attempt a bowl like Mark's bowl with legs. (That's very neat, BTW Mark).


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

A nice job and very interesting.


----------



## steamingbill (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks Gents,

Interesting pot that one with the legs and done with a router !

How do you cut a spindle with a router ?

Bill


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Mark55 said:


> Bill,
> 
> Here are a couple examples of using my router attached to my homemade milling machine.
> One is a bowl with legs that were cut into in the process, they are not attached afterward. I never did finish it it was more of an experiment.
> The other one is an oblong bowl that you could not do on a lathe


Hi, Mark.

Can you give to us some details about your homemade milling machine?

I only saw one of your projects. The bowl with legs is missing, at least for me.

Best regards.


----------



## Mark55 (Sep 6, 2012)

Papa,
Here is a link to post about my machine. 

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/39763-my-new-improved-homemade-router-milling-machine.html


----------

